# OpenSuse Installationsprobleme



## Swordsworn (27. Juli 2008)

Nabend

habe hier nen kleines Problem.
und zwar versuche ich grade OpenSuse über DvD zu installieren.
Im Windows wird die DvD erkannt und is lesbar lässt sich öffnen etc.
Wenn ich dann den Rechner neustarte kommt das Menü um über DvD zu starten nicht.
Im Bios habe ich das DvD laufwerk als first boot device eingestellt die DvD startet dennoch nicht. 

Wenn ich dann versuche über die Festplatte zu installieren, muss ich einen Pfad angeben, allerdings peil ich das wohl nicht so recht, ich gebe den korrekt pfad zum Linuxordner auf meiner Festplatte an 
"Z:\linux\boot\i386\loader"   
habs mit verschiedenen varianten dieses pfades probiert kein erfolg.

Meine frage ist nun kann mir jemand weiterhelfen wie ich über einen der beiden wege installieren kann.

ps: habe bereits die anleitungen auf OpenSuse durchforstet habe aber nichts gefunden was mir weiterhilft :/

danke schln mal 

mfg


----------



## LarsT (27. Juli 2008)

Welche openSuse-Version?


----------



## Swordsworn (27. Juli 2008)

die Aktuelle Version SuSe 11.0


----------



## desaster0505 (27. Juli 2008)

Hi,

hast du mal probiert ob irgendeine andere Bootbare CD/DVD funktioniert?
Oder die DVD mal versucht auf einem anderen Rechner zu booten?


----------



## Swordsworn (27. Juli 2008)

ich hab die DvD bereits das 2. mal gebrannt.
Auf meinem Laptop lässt sich die DvD ohne Probleme ausführen.
Auf meinem Desktop-Pc lässt sich die cDvD im Dindows öffnen sprich mein Laufwerk erkennt die DvD aber bootet sie eben nicht wenn ich neustarte um zu installieren.


----------



## port29 (27. Juli 2008)

Ich glaube (und worauf desaster0505 auch angespielt hat), dass im Bios deines Rechners das Booten von CD/DVDs nicht eingestellt ist.


----------



## Swordsworn (27. Juli 2008)

meine bootorder sieht so aus
1.DvD Laufwerk
2.externe Medien
3.Festplatte

und ja ich habe bei den Laufwerken das DvD Laufwerk als master gesetzt.


----------



## port29 (27. Juli 2008)

Booten denn andere DVD/CDs in dem Laufwerk?


----------



## Swordsworn (27. Juli 2008)

so, eben probiert hab die Windows CD ins DvD laufwerk geschmissen diese wird beim booten gestartet allerdings die SuSe DvD nicht ... 

das is jetzt nen blöder gedanke aber kann es sein das mein Laufwerk zu alt ist? mir is eben aufgefallen das der Zeitraum um die CD zu lesen und zu starten, bevor der Rechner aufs Auswahlbild vom Betriebssystem springt sehr kurz ist. In der Zeit würde es mein uraltLaufwerk nie schaffen die DvD zu lesen.


----------



## LarsT (27. Juli 2008)

Nun dieser Fehler kann auftreten

1. wenn der download des DVD-Images feherhaft war. Deswegen sollte man immer die Checksummen nach dem Download überprüfen.

2. wenn beim Brennen Fehler aufgetreten sind. (z.B. "track at once" anstatt "disc at once"-Modus

Hast du eigentlich die Installationsmedium-Überprüfung der Installation durchgeführt oder übersprungen?


----------



## Swordsworn (27. Juli 2008)

also habe eben mit der DvD ohne Probleme auf meinem Laptop installieren können sprich die DvD ist in ordnung. Also hab ich wohl oder übel nen hardware prob und da ich chronisch pleite bin lässt sich das grade nicht beheben ^^.

Könnte mir jemand erklären wie ich über die Festplatte installieren kann?


----------



## LarsT (27. Juli 2008)

Nun, ich will dann nicht weiter auf die DVD eingehen.
Da du geschrieben hast, das die Windows CD startet und zwischen CD und DVD gewisse Unterschiede bestehen, könnte folgendes funktionieren.
Lade dir eine der beiden Live-CDs von openSuSE runter, brenne sie auf CD (modus "disc at once"). Wenn die Windows CD startet, dürfte auch das Live-System von CD starten.
Du findest beim Live-System das Live-Install.icon, Doppelklick darauf und die feste Installation startet.
Kein Angst, das was der Live-CD gegenüber der DVD fehlt kannst du dir aus den Paketquellen über das Internet nachholen.


----------



## Swordsworn (27. Juli 2008)

ok danke dann versuch ich mal das :=)


----------



## Swordsworn (27. Juli 2008)

also neuer versuch ... 
mit CD probiert selbes Spiel CD wird beim booten weder im CD laufwerk noch im 
DvD Laufwerk gestartet... die CD funktioniert allerdings beim Laptop ..


----------



## LarsT (27. Juli 2008)

Hast du beim brennen auf den Modus geachtet?


----------



## Swordsworn (27. Juli 2008)

ich kann nirgends nen modus einstellen  brauchts dazu irgend ne spezielle brennsoftware?

edit: gefunden wird probiert


----------



## LarsT (27. Juli 2008)

Welches Brennprogramm nutzt du?

Bei fielen gängigen Brennprogrammen ist der modus "track at once" voreingestellt, jedoch wenn man Iso-Images brennt, sollte "disc at once" nutzen.


----------



## Swordsworn (28. Juli 2008)

also habs nun mit nero gebrannt dvd wird dennoch nicht gebootet 
solangsam fang ich an zu verzweifeln :/


----------



## LarsT (29. Juli 2008)

Swordsworn hat gesagt.:


> also habs nun mit nero gebrannt dvd wird dennoch nicht gebootet
> solangsam fang ich an zu verzweifeln :/



Welches Nero? (Version?)


----------



## Swordsworn (29. Juli 2008)

nero burning rom 8


----------



## LarsT (29. Juli 2008)

Dann hast du ein Hardwareproblem, denn die 8er schaltet eigentlich bei ISO-Images automatisch auf "disc at once".


----------



## Swordsworn (30. Juli 2008)

hab mir sowas inzwischen gedacht ich bekomm morgen nen neues laufwerk mal schauen obs dan endlich geht :=)


----------

